# How can I get wax off ceramic floor



## roo (Nov 15, 2006)

I am working at a house in France and someone has put some kind of polish onto a ceramic tile, presumably to bring it up to a shine. Problem is, since this polish has been used someone else has mopped the floor and has made the wax come off in places and the rest of it looks like it has a very fine film of candle wax finish...it looks terrible. It is a ceramic tile with a slate coloured finish and is already glazed, not a shiny glaze but it is sealed. Anyway what i would like to know is how can I get the wax off the floor completely, the owners would like it back to its original finish, as this would be better than it is now. I don't want to try anything unless I know it will work. Any advice please.
Thanks Roo.


----------



## detroitMi (Sep 10, 2008)

*hmm*

You should go at the Tile store over there and ask , I am sure out there gotta be something you can use to take that wax off the ceramic tile


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

CH2OH.
NO gasoline, NO abrasive.
Try turpenoid on small area, it may work to.


----------



## StoneRenew (Feb 26, 2009)

If you dont want to spend money on a Pro. (like me ) then go to home depo and buy some Floor stripper. Ask them and they will know what to get. Read the directions and you'll be fine. Get ready to scrub!!


----------

